#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-08
<smartboyhw> ypwong, please do add back the "This channel is logged" thing to the entry message of this channel, it is logged now...
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-09
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi!
<JackYu> ypwong, Ubuntu有没有比较好的性能评测工具？有人反馈说Beta2比B恶他
<ypwong> beta2怎么了？
<JackYu> Beta2比Beta差了（主要是启动速度）
<ypwong> 最好你们先测一下是否真的慢了
<JackYu> 恩 我就是问 Ubuntu原来有没有相关工具？
<ypwong> 慢了多少
<JackYu> 我们自己用 感觉差异不明显
<ypwong> bootchart
<JackYu> 但这个可能跟每个人的电脑都有关系
<ypwong> 对
<ypwong> 让他把 dmesg发过来看看
<ypwong> 最好launchpad上面有ｂｕｇ，让 apport 都把log传上去
<JackYu> OK，我们先用bootchart把12.04/12.10/13.04Beta1/13.04Beta2都测一遍
<ypwong> JackYu, 供你参考 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE5ODE
<HerbertWest> hi there
<JackYu> HerbertWest: Hi:)
<HerbertWest> how's it going?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-11
<smartboyhw> ypwong, cfhowlett wants to ask what on earth is UbuntuKylin.
<cfhowlett> indeed I do.  gotta know.  One of my student is named for your OS!
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, weird name really.
<smartboyhw> If you are talking about "English names"
<cfhowlett> chinese name ...
<cfhowlett> I think
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, that's better:P
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-12
<smartboyhw> freeflying, congrats on being in the 1200 UTC membership board:)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, try to get yourselves a ubottu:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, for this channel?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yep:P
<ypwong> cfhowlett, I read the conversation last night, one of your students is called kylin?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, you can request one :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, it would be good if the channel op could request that.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, how useful is it?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, well it has factoids (to get info) and when you link a Launchpad bug, it automatically shows the bug name, link, package and title
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ok, if one more people wants it I will request
<smartboyhw> ypwong, BTW start talking to the UbuntuKylin team to have an vUDS session:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ya, they are aware of that already, do you have any ideas?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, not much:P
<ypwong> should write a QQ client before Tencent releases an official version again
<smartboyhw> ypwong, +1
<cfhowlett> ypwong, yep.  kylin is his chinese name
<ypwong> cfhowlett, interesting :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I clearly don't:P
<smartboyhw> My full name's Chan Ho Wan （陳浩雲）in Chinese. I do normally get called in school and Ubuntu community as Howard though.
<smartboyhw> Howard = English name
<cfhowlett> so what is Kylin in English ... if there's a translation?
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, no translation:P
<cfhowlett> OK then.
 * smartboyhw thinks this animal doesn't actually exist.
<cfhowlett> VERY rambunctious little dude ... might have to make him the official mascot of #ubuntu-kylin
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, we don't have that channel:P
<freeflying> smartboyhw: thanks :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-07
<wiky> ubuntu桌面上所说的dash和ubuntu phone上的scope是不是同一个东西
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-08
<happyaron> ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.1.4 uploaded, waiting for approval from archive admins
<JackYu> great!
<wiky> ?
<happyaron> 1.1.4 is accepted
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 问了steve没？
<JackYu> happyaron, 有空看下docs，现在这样申请入库是否OK？https://code.launchpad.net/~luolei/ubuntu-kylin-docs/trunk
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-09
<maclin> happyaron,ping
<maclin> happyaron, 能否确认一下翻译的包是否已经更新到最新的？如果没有我们尽快与pitti沟通
<happyaron> maclin: 好的我看一下。
<happyaron> maclin: 看launchpad上没有更新到最新。
<maclin> 最新的包是到什么时候？
<happyaron> 4月3日
<happyaron> base是3月21日，delta是4月3日。
<happyaron> 相当于是4月3日。
<maclin> 这个需要pitti做什么？
<happyaron> 重新生成语言包并且找archive admin批准进入仓库
<maclin> happyaron, 我看了一下https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs上面，0403之后只有0408的，其他时间没有，这个是我们upload才会有的对吧？
<wiky> 14.04具体哪天发布
<maclin> 按计划是17号
<penghuan> happyaron:由于ubuntu在slideshow中去掉了ubuntuone，导致slideshow变8个了，我们的slideshow里面也需要去掉一个，JackYu
<penghuan> 说去掉关于论坛的
<JackYu> 是的。
<penghuan> pishuilu已经更新了，你找个时间更新下
<maclin> happyaron，帮忙upload一下？
<carlosgong> 亮亮，去推一下 ubuntu-help～
<happyaron> carlosgong: 还要再推一次么。。。
<happyaron> carlosgong: done
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-10
<Moon_Cheetah> 早安~
<shijing> ypwong: 现在使用 ping命令，需要用root用户。之前普通用户都可以的。报了bug#1305380
<happyaron> shijing: 貌似这个官方image也有
<happyaron> shijing: 不是ubuntukylin的问题。
<happyaron> 我猜和apparmor可能有关系
<shijing> 哦
<happyaron> 昨天在搜狗给他们装测试机的时候也发现了这个问题。
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<JackYu> happyaron, steve review了
<happyaron> JackYu: 肿么说
<JackYu> happyaron, keyring他已经提交了, UKSC还要改一下，我们争取3PM前搞定。
<happyaron> 赞
<maclin_> happyaron，帮忙看看他说的dh_python2的问题
<happyaron> 在哪
<JackYu> bug #1293299
<ubot5> bug 1293299 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293299
<happyaron> maclin_: 他的意思是建议你用python3
<happyaron> maclin_: python2已经过时
<happyaron> 就这意思
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #1297710 需要你在merge一下。
<ubot5> bug 1297710 in Ubuntu "[FFe] upload ubuntukylin-keyring into archive" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297710
<happyaron> JackYu: 用canonical的DC的话，就不是在国内了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个你考虑好
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> JackYu: 而且key不在你手上
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的。目前是按这个来处理。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> 那我等软件包publish了再merge到branch里
<JackYu> 以后所有的pakcages都放到指定的PPA上编译，然后再放到我们的仓库。我等下会发个邮件出来。
<maclin_> happyaron，我们用python3有什么影响吗？
<happyaron> maclin_: port 软件啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 好的。
<happyaron> maclin_: 让软件能用python3运行
<maclin> 我们只需要把rule修改为python3？
<happyaron> 不是……
<happyaron> 要测试软件用python3能不能全都正常
<happyaron> 如果能，改很容易
<happyaron> 如果不能，就fix bug去了。。。
<maclin> control里面的dependency不需要修改吧？
<maclin> 我们这边修改后本地打包测试一下是不是就OK?
<JackYu> 可能需要到PPA上。。。
<happyaron> maclin: 不是
<happyaron> maclin: 是整个软件依赖什么版本的python
<happyaron> maclin: 打包也是要调整的，但改动很小
<JackYu> happyaron, 我看这个已经建好，是不是后面你来upload就可以了？https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-kylin-software-center
<happyaron> JackYu: 搜狗输入法暂时不传吧，传了不就公开了？
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个是私有PPA
<happyaron> JackYu: 暂时还不行，得加到ubuntukylin packageset我才有权限啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 不是要copy到公共仓库么
<JackYu> like haidian
<happyaron> JackYu: copy是自动的还是手动的。
<happyaron> JackYu: 真别抱着试试看的心态往里传
<happyaron> JackYu: 要试试的话，让anthony到haidian建个测试ppa
<JackYu> copy应该是手动的
<JackYu> happyaron, 那我晚上先传快盘试试。
<maclin> happyaron,如果改成python3的话之前13.10就可能不能用了吧？是不是还得升级python？
<JackYu> maclin, 不考虑13.10，入库只考虑14.04
<JackYu> happyaron, 你上次说bug #1305187找谁处理？
<ubot5> bug 1305187 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] upload ubuntu-kylin-docs into archive" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305187
<maclin> happyaron，有没有必要把Build-Depends修改为：debhelper (>= 9), dh-python, python3-dev (>= 3.2.3-0~), python3-distutils-extra
<maclin> 两个地方都改成python3了？
<happyaron> JackYu: steve应该都搞得定
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个你找一下他？
<happyaron> JackYu: 你直接找吧。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 你能不能先把UK-docs看一下，直接在bug上comments
<JackYu> ?
<happyaron> 额，得稍等
<JackYu> 好的。
<maclin> 换成python3的话，所有的print都需要修改啊。。。。。
<maclin> happyaron，这次还是不改了吧？还是用python2, 不然太多不确定了
<happyaron> maclin: 用python2吧
<happyaron> maclin: 现在没必要为这种洁癖的事情来纠结。
<happyaron> 不是很来得及
<maclin> 是的，改起来有点儿恐怖，还不知道有没有其他的问题
<maclin> 只要steve不是非常强调就好
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> happyaron，使用lintian对deb包进行检测，报binary-without-manpage，这个有没有问题？
<happyaron> maclin: 无视吧
<happyaron> 不是啥大问题。。
<maclin> OK
<maclin> happyaron, steve的irc号是哪个？
<happyaron> slangseck之类的吧。。。
<nudtrobert_> happyaron, 有些词条就算被翻译(反编译 mo 文件可以看到已被翻译)，在界面依然显示英文，以前有解决过这种问题吗？
<maclin> happyaron,今天就final freeze了，所有的翻译是不是都要upload一次？
<nudtrobert_> maclin, happyaron, 还有一些新的词条加入，都提交了一遍 suggestion，但是需要人 review
<happyaron> maclin: 和我们上传没关系啊
<maclin> happyaron，这个上面列的包是我们上传还是自动的？ https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+language-packs
<maclin> 我看了一下Delta language pack最新的是04-08的
<maclin> 我理解pitti的意思是语言包的编译是根据这个来弄的，我们04-03的时候有一个，昨天04-08的才入库
<happyaron> maclin: pitti弄的
<happyaron> maclin: 我们啥都做不了。
<maclin> 那之前你把翻译推上去不是推到这个包里面对吧？
<happyaron> maclin: 我只能推到launchpad上
<happyaron> maclin: 但是从launchpad到语言包，不是我能弄的。
<happyaron> 需要专门导出和生成。
<ljw-0409-i386> happyaron, 今天测试发现安装首界面存在乱码，已提交Bug #1305485。后安装了0325的版本，发现没有这个问题，会不会是4月初删包导致的？
<ubot5> bug 1305485 in Ubuntu Kylin "执行安装步骤中的选择语言时，其下拉语言选项中出现乱码" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305485
<ljw-0409-i386> 还麻烦aron确认下～
<happyaron> 感觉不像是……
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, maclin, 我看ubuntu-meeting里，release team说还有6个小时就final freeze了。但我们的UKSC和keyring还没有成功upload。成功后，还需要更新default-settings，不知道是否来得及？
<ypwong> JackYu, I believe slangasek will make uksc and -keyring into 14.04
<maclin> 那default-settings就来不及了
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩，正在沟通，他请infinity在review
<maclin> 现在把default-settings给uploaded?
<ypwong> JackYu, 是不是只需要增加 keyring 和 uksc 的 dependency?
<JackYu> 是的，主要是default-setting来不及的话，也是白搭。
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的。
<ypwong> JackYu, package 準備好了嗎？
<JackYu> ypwong, 之前还有slideshow减少一张的更新也没有上传。
<JackYu> ypwong, not yet.
<ypwong> JackYu, 所以是 slideshow　和 dependency 的修改？
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的
<JackYu> ypwong, 还有个今天报的bug，可能是由于删除字体造成的，bug #交Bug #1305485
<ubot5> bug 1305485 in Ubuntu Kylin "执行安装步骤中的选择语言时，其下拉语言选项中出现乱码" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305485
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午SJ请aron确认了，还再等aron消息。
<ypwong> JackYu, 这个bug就暂时别管，因为没找到fix
<ypwong> 肯定是缺字体了，不过今晚来不及修了
<ypwong> JackYu, 能不能先提个bug　关于 default-settings的 upload
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩。不过这个bug挺严重的，你看下那个截图。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, final freeze 出来还能修
<ypwong> JackYu, 那个是 RC bug, 所以没问题
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<JackYu> 我先去提bug
<ypwong> ok, 今晚有人能把 package 准备好吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, 最好让 uksc/keyring　上传的同时，让 slangasek　也把 -default-settings　搞定
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的。今晚好像找不到aron了。
<ypwong> JackYu, 不是１２点以后断网吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 呵呵～
<JackYu> ypwong, 你们要给他配个无线路由器啊，这么重要的时刻。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, 啊，没想到
<ypwong> JackYu, who should https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1305485 be assigned to?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305485 in Ubuntu Kylin "执行安装步骤中的选择语言时，其下拉语言选项中最后几行出现乱码" [High,New]
<ypwong> peng huan?
<JackYu> I think is aron
<JackYu> 可能是删除两个语言包导致的。
<ypwong> JackYu, 4/4  删了9个 font
<ypwong> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/136#debian/remove-package.list
<ypwong> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/revision/137
<happyaron> 删除神马
<JackYu> 吼吼，你来啦～
<happyaron> 我非常支持给我配个3G/4G路由器啊，哈哈
<ypwong> happyaron, 在说1305485
<happyaron> ypwong: 删除了一些字体呗。
<happyaron> 导致某些语言在列表里显示不出来了。
<happyaron> 可能就是这原因吧。
<ypwong> happyaron, 对啊，都加回去吧 lol
<happyaron> 额。
<happyaron> ypwong: 全部么？
<ypwong> JackYu, 你觉得呢
<happyaron> ypwong: iso 的大小现在得有1G了吧
<ypwong> happyaron, 所以没差
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 让余杰决定下吧
<happyaron> 想好了我照做即可
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 如果加回去，会有新的问题不？还是说只是iso变大一点点？
<JackYu> 如果不会有新问题，最好还是加回去:)
<maclin> 现在1.1G了，在增加100M感觉也不会太明显吧^
<ypwong> maclin, 那些字体加起来有 100M?
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 那两个包我也加上了并push了。
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, maclin, bug #1306100
<ubot5> bug 1306100 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Two new packages should be included and the number of slideshow has been decreased to eight " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306100
<maclin> ypwong,应该不到，我是说即使有100M，应该影响不大
<JackYu> "rejected ubuntukylin-keyring"
<happyaron> wtf啊
<happyaron> reject的理由是啥
<JackYu> "It does seem to want to be a gpgp keyring, not an ascii art masterpiece.  But, also, I can't seem to get apt-key update to add it to trusted.gpg.  I *think* it only looks at archive.gpg"
<JackYu> happyaron, 可以到#ubuntu-release上看到。等下Steve应该会reupload
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> more bugs to fix for uksc
<ypwong> bug 1293299
<ubot5> bug 1293299 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293299
<ypwong> perhaps "Package should depend on ubuntukylin-keyring" is questionable?
<JackYu> maclin, still there?
<maclin> 正在看
<maclin> 好多啊
<maclin> xnor是说他会submit a merge proposal？
<maclin> 我们要改吗？
<maclin> 依赖ubuntukylin-keyring其实功能上也不是必须吧？不过从道理上似乎应该加上
<JackYu> ypwong, maclin, 好像是说他会改。
<JackYu> 应该是他已经upload，然后把修改部分merge回来。
<JackYu> maclin, ypwong, 他主要考虑所有软件都应该有签名，所以必须加上keyring
<ypwong> maclin, 其实都是小bug
<maclin> 是的，很多问题是在上面编译才会发现的问题，我们测试不到
<ypwong> maclin, 不是呢，其实是打包的细节
<JackYu> 'New source: ubuntukylin-keyring (trusty-proposed/primary) [2014.04.10]'
<ypwong> JackYu, 如果 uksc 在没有 archive.ubuntukylin.com 情况之下也能跑，就不用 depend on ubuntukylin-keyring
<JackYu> keyring重新上传了，但uksc还没有，不知道xnox是否在upload
<maclin> ypwong，可以跑的
<ypwong> JackYu, 应该是提了 merge proposal 之后
<JackYu> ypwong, 我想他这里不是指能否run，而是从功能上保证完整性:)
<maclin> 但是有些功能就显示不全了
<ypwong> maclin, 这就不行了
<ypwong> JackYu, 对
<ypwong> 如果能保证可以就不用 depend
<maclin> 这个不行，像wps之类的还是需要的
<JackYu>  https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/14.04-release/+merge/215258
<maclin>  [通知] -queuebot 到 #ubuntu-release- New source: ubuntu-kylin-software-center (trusty-proposed/primary) [0.2.9.1]
<JackYu> 恩，他上传之后再merge的
<ypwong> 我看一下 merge proposal
<ypwong> LP 抽风？
<JackYu> 我这儿OK
<maclin> 我这也是server error
<JackYu> 我这儿也挂了。。。
<maclin> 似乎后台的很多服务器也挂了，也无法查询包的状态了。。。
<zhangchao> LP挂了？=.=!
<maclin> 似乎是的
<maclin> 好像恢复了
<JackYu> 恩
<JackYu> happyaron, 为啥？"Unapproved: ubuntukylin-default-settings (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4 => 1.1.5] "
<happyaron> JackYu: 刚传的啊
<JackYu> 哦。。。
<JackYu> GOOD
<ypwong> 去洗洗睡, good night
 * ypwong &
<happyaron> FJKong: 你今天的代码提交完没：
<happyaron> FJKong: 搞定了我做版本
<FJKong> happyaron: 擦 嚇我一跳
<happyaron> FJKong: lol
<FJKong> happyaron: 刚提了一个
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> FJKong: 你说差不多了我再做。
<happyaron> 不着急
<JackYu> happyaron, 我也有点撑不住了，先去睡会儿。有急事儿可电话我。
<happyaron> JackYu: 应该只有进库是急事
<JackYu> happyaron, 目前就等入库，然后respin iso来QA。。。
<happyaron> :)
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的。如果入库出了意外，就是急事儿。。。
<maclin> default-settings没有更新啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-11
<JackYu> New: accepted ubuntu-kylin-software-center [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.2.9.1]
<maclin> 昨天steve建议用python3,我就把部分print修改了一下进行调试，后面发现所有的print都需要修改，工作量太大就没有改了
<maclin> 晕啊，刚上来就掉线。。
<maclin> JackYu，他们说格式的问题吗？
<maclin> 昨天steve建议用python3,我就把部分print修改了一下进行调试，后面发现所有的print都需要修改，工作量太大就没有改了
<JackYu> maclin, 是的
<JackYu> maclin, 恩，没关系。
<maclin> 我看到已经proposed了:)
<ypwong> maclin, 是啊，那个 python3 的新语法要求很可耻 lol
<ypwong> happyaron, why default-settings was rejected?
<maclin> JackYu，xnor要求Bug #1306313修改好吗？这个其实不影响运行
<ubot5> bug 1306313 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "pyflakes serious warnings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306313
<ypwong> maclin, 目前除了 release critical 像崩溃之类的，或者对用户使用有重大影响的，一律不修。
<ypwong> 修了也要 14.04 发布后才发布
<maclin> ypwong, 好的，不影响入库就暂时不修了:)
<ypwong> :)
<JackYu> maclin, 没有
<happyaron> ypwong: 邮件收到没
<happyaron> JackYu maclin 改幻灯片又要UIFe
<maclin> 晕啊，还来得及不？
<ypwong> happyaron, but that's just removing slideshow
<ypwong> dammit
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> make sense any way
<JackYu> happyaron, 没有改，只是减少一张
<ypwong> "potentially" affect docs
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, maclin, steve 吃晚饭去了，等下再找他，他应该会通过的。
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> 待会看看 steve 还要不要提 UIFe
<ypwong> happyaron, do you know what's the default search engine in chromium?
<happyaron> ypwong: no, but seems to be Google
<ypwong> happyaron, let's fix it after 1.1.5..
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> ypwong: or ask penghuan to look at it right now, in case we can catch up before 1.1.5
<happyaron> it's rejected anyway
<ypwong> penghuan, 有时间不
<ypwong> penghuan, chromium 默认搜索引擎要改成 baidu
<penghuan> ypwong, 好
<ypwong> penghuan, 多谢，是现在能看吗？因为我们正在处理 default-settings 包的提交
<ypwong> 如果能把你的修改一块放进去最好
<JackYu> happyaron, 好像reject了还可以再拉回去。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 是么……
<happyaron> 真没牛逼。
<happyaron> 这么牛逼
<JackYu> 听xnox说的，可能是安慰我:)
<JackYu> 我觉得应该要重传的。
<penghuan> ypwong，我在看
<maclin> happyaron, Bug #1284974的问题是因为语言包没更新吗？
<ubot5> bug 1284974 in Ubuntu Kylin "Several settings in unity-control-center are not translated to Chinese" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284974
<happyaron> maclin: 确定不了
<maclin> 现在发现之前的问题解决了，但是“显示”里面又出现了英文
<maclin> 语言包最近的还是0408的，我们这几天提交的是不是没更新进去？
<happyaron> 应该没进去。
<maclin> 现在找pitti是不是也不能更新了？
<happyaron> maclin: pitti + archive admin
<happyaron> maclin: pitti + steve吧
<happyaron> 貌似1.1.5又进去了。
<happyaron> lol
<JackYu> lol
<maclin> 在trusty-proposed中好久了，特别是软件中心已经有半天了。。。
<happyaron> maclin: defaultsettings已经进去了
<maclin> happyaron，我用rmadison查到的是还在proposed，在哪可以看到queue？
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings
<maclin> happyaron， pitti给我们生成了语言的deb包:http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/langpack/，我们这边正在测试
<happyaron> 赞
<nudtrobert_> 看这次翻译能正确不，unity-control-center 请龚全部 review 了
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 已经在rebuilding iso，方便时请试用并测试一下。我们这边明天上午会集中QA。
<penghuan> ypwong，用这个代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233773/ 替换原来default-settings包里面master_preference里面的内容就可以设置百度为默认搜索引擎了
<penghuan> ypwong，sorry，掉了一截，用这个 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233791/
<happyaron> 我在搜狗呢。。。
<ypwong> lol
<ypwong> penghuan, thanks, i have committed to r147 of ubuntukylin-default-settings
<happyaron> JackYu maclin ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.1.6 accepted, please respin after a moment
<JackYu> ok
<maclin> 改什么内容了？
<ypwong> maclin, chromium default search engine
<maclin> 好像还没有proposed
<ypwong> maclin, 什么意思呢
<maclin> ypwong，我是说还需要找人来approve吧？
<happyaron> maclin: 已经approve过了
<happyaron> maclin: 应该已经路过propose了。
<maclin> happyaron，好的，刚在queue中看到了，好像还在proposed？ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=
<happyaron> maclin: 已经过了。。。
<happyaron> maclin: 编译都编译完了。
<maclin> 那现在可以rebuild了？
<happyaron> maclin: 等等。。。
<maclin> happyaron，好的
<happyaron> 貌似翻译bug不断…… JackYu
<JackYu> happyaron, 是啊。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我们明天都加班，除了参加联谊的同志们:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 搜狗的QA也加班。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我这里就不用多说了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 看pm
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 我让他们参加完联谊尽快回来。
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> 我明天有可能过来跟 QA 过 bug
<ypwong> 他们 10:30 来
<JackYu> ypwong, OK,  我听lenky说昨天下午他们跟Aron\FJ\QA一起讨论了3小时，目前应该较为明确了，你再逐个确认一下:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 是的
<ypwong> 刚发现一个可以关的bug
<JackYu> great:)
<freeflying> ypwong: hi
<ypwong> freeflying, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-12
<maclin> ypwong,happyaron, 最新的ISO测试发现keyring进去后sudo apt-get update还是报公钥的问题Bug #1306868
<ubot5> bug 1306868 in Ubuntu Kylin "使用“sudo apt-get update”命令，报没有公钥" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306868
<maclin> 而且软件中心默认启动后也只是显示少部分软件，更新源之后才恢复正常 Bug#1306871
<maclin> 按说ISO默认的源是更新好的才对，为什么还需要专门update？
<happyaron> maclin: 如果安装的时候没有联网，软件源就不会更新
<maclin> 按说制作ISO的时候更新过吧？
<happyaron> maclin: 我记得不会进入iso
<maclin> happyaron,那是麻烦事情，需要软件第一次启动的时候自动update？
<happyaron> maclin: 没错
<shijing> happyaron 在不？
<shijing> 最新镜像里边不是我们的公钥包吧？
<shijing> 我们的密钥ID是198BF247
<shijing> 用gpg -k查看都不是我们的ID
<happyaron> shijing: 应该不是你们的
<happyaron> shijing: 因为后来达成的一致是Canonical来完成编译和签名
<happyaron> shijing: 最后传包的也不是我，是我们foundation team的老大
<shijing> aron：好的
<wiky> 为什么你们经常会ping timeout或者是类似的什么。我挂一整天都不会有问题
<penghuan_> ypwong, ping
<penghuan_> ypwong, 昨天修改chromium默认搜索引擎有点bug，我是在13.10上测试的，14.04上有点问题，有些地方不能赋空值，http://paste.ubuntu.com/7238550/，这个是在14.04上的
<ypwong> penghuan, thanks, 我看看
<ypwong> penghuan,所以是　       "favicon_url": "www.baidu.com",
<ypwong>        "suggest_url": "www.baidu.com",　需要改，是吗？
<penghuan> ypwong,对，上面还有些地方要改吧，true改为false
<penghuan> ypwong，你直接用今天的替换掉原来的吧
<ypwong> penghuan, import_search_engine是什么意思，为什么要false?
<penghuan> ypwong, 原来是true，好像就不行，改为false就可以了，不知道
<ypwong> penghuan, 整个拿掉行吗?
<penghuan> ypwong，我试下
<ypwong> thanks
<penghuan> ypwong，可以去掉
<ypwong> penghuan, 赞
<maclin__> ypwong，软件中心的这个bug（#bug 1306871）可能需要更新进去，你看还来得及不？
<ubot5> bug 1306871 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "软件中心只显示少部分软件，更新源后正常" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306871
<ypwong> maclin__,  试试吧
<maclin__> ypwong，好的，不该的话需要用户手工update一下，这个估计会比较麻烦
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong_afk:
<FJKong_afk> wuxiaoyi: ?
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong_afk: emit sougouStatusPrompt(..)
<wuxiaoyi> 导致程序崩溃
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 哪个版本？
<wuxiaoyi> 你看下哦
<wuxiaoyi> 最新
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 是今天下午我更新的代码导致的么
<wuxiaoyi> yes
<wuxiaoyi>  emit sougouStatusPrompt(
<wuxiaoyi> /                QString(map.find("/Fcitx/im").value()),
<wuxiaoyi> /                QString(map.find("/Fcitx/punc").value()),
<wuxiaoyi> /                QString(map.find("/Fcitx/fullwidth").value()),
<wuxiaoyi> /                QString(map.find("/Fcitx/chttrans").value()));
<wuxiaoyi> 这里
<FJKong> 哦 我看看
<FJKong> 知道了
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 你帮我再你的环境里打印一下 props.at(1).icon
<FJKong> 六个都打印
<FJKong> 0 - 5
<wuxiaoyi> ok
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx" 0
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-sogoupinyin" 1
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-chttrans-inactive" 2
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-punc-active" 3
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-punc-active" 4
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-fullwidth-inactive" 5
<wuxiaoyi> 现在很奇怪
<FJKong> 为啥你没有vk
<FJKong> 还有俩重复的？
<wuxiaoyi> 后端会发2个 fcitx-punc-active
<FJKong> 你更新了没？
<FJKong> 这明显不对啊 全角呢？
<wuxiaoyi> 你的小fcitx是不是有2个中英文标点
<wuxiaoyi> 所以把vk顶到下一个index可
<FJKong> 我看看
<FJKong> 不是
<FJKong> 就一个
<FJKong> 从上到下分别是简体繁体 全角半角  中英文标点 虚拟键盘
<wuxiaoyi> 饿额
<wuxiaoyi> 额
<wuxiaoyi> 现在这个很不靠谱 我发现
<FJKong> 那怎么会有俩一样的 我操
<FJKong> 那你打印label看看
<wuxiaoyi> 你看看能不能找找规律，在前端做下过滤
<wuxiaoyi> ...
<FJKong> 这也太奇葩了
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx" 0
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-sogoupinyin" 1
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-chttrans-inactive" 2
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-punc-active" 3
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-fullwidth-inactive" 4
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-vk-inactive" 5 ‘
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx" 0
<FJKong> 这怎么又对了？
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-sogoupinyin" 1
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-chttrans-inactive" 2
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-punc-active" 3
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-punc-active" 4
<wuxiaoyi> "fcitx-fullwidth-inactive" 5
<wuxiaoyi> 我也不清楚后端怎么搞的
<FJKong> 别打印icon 你看看label
<FJKong> 重复么
<wuxiaoyi> 肯定一样嘛
<wuxiaoyi> 一个结构体
<FJKong> 你让lenky查一下后端
<FJKong> 我这块加一个判断
<FJKong> 待会提交
<maclin> ypwong,happyaron,现在要是更新软件中心的话需要走什么流程？
<happyaron> maclin: 直接找steve吧
<happyaron> maclin: 没有流程可走了。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-13
<maclin> ypwong,JackYu, happyaron, 软件中心增加源更新的功能跟steve沟通了，但一直没有回应啊，后面还来得及不？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-07
<freeflying> happyaron, 搜狗拼音在15.04上能用不
<happyaron> freeflying: 必须能啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-09
<pishuilu> happyaron:ubuntukylin的slideshow更新了三张图片，提了一个merge请求，你可以处理一下么？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 收到
<happyaron> pishuilu: 刚到家
<pishuilu> happyaron: 谢谢！
<happyaron> 木事。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-10
<ypwong> jackyu, meeting?
<jackyu> UK15.04 vivid-rc Bug列表以外的其他仍存在的Bug整理：
<jackyu> 01.Bug #1305492 点击安装界面顶部状态栏中的的输入法图标“Zh”，弹出的功能菜单未汉化。
<jackyu> 02.Bug #1365925 选择安装 (使用整个磁盘) 选项同时勾选加密选项，安装完成后的系统，在输入加密密码的界面存在汉化问题。
<jackyu> 03.Bug #1306866 试用模式中，主文件夹界面的“Desktop”未翻译。
<jackyu> 04.Bug #1403744 Dash中输入文字，闪退(仅i386系统存在该问题，amd64系统正常)。
<ubot5> bug 1305492 in Ubuntu Kylin "安装时，界面顶部的输入法“Zh”图标功能菜单没有被汉化" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305492
<jackyu> 05.Bug #1403762 使用系统自带截图软件screenshot进行截图，并以默认命名方式保存图片文件后，将该图片文件复制/剪切到U盘时，图片文件命名中的“:”&“中文字段”均变为下划线“_”。
<ubot5> bug 1027854 in Ubuntu Translations "duplicate for #1365925 cryptsetup: Prompt to unlock the disk at boot time needs internationalization" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027854
<ubot5> bug 1306866 in Ubuntu Kylin ""Desktop" is not localized in live mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306866
<ubot5> bug 1403744 in Ubuntu Kylin "when I input something in Dash, Dash panel close " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403744
<ubot5> bug 1403762 in Ubuntu Kylin "The problem of file designation in Screenshot when copy the image files onto my USB flash disk" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403762
<jackyu> 15.04发布派对可选活动：1、4月25日，上海；2、5月16日，西安；3、广州 5月22日，4、6月13日，成都。
<jackyu> 5，5月8日，成都。
<jackyu> 5，5月8日，北京。
<happyaron> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/presentations/20141116/systemd_intro_v2.pdf
<ypwong> happyaron, ok, looks good :)
<ypwong> more detailed than last one in opensuse conf
<ypwong> :)
<happyaron> ypwong: it's exactly the same PDF file...
<ypwong> happyaron, huh
<ypwong> sorry then, ENOMEM
<happyaron> ypwong: EAGAIN could be slightly better, lol
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-12
<freeflying> happyaron, http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/2554310
<freeflying> happyaron, 1920x1080分辨率下的chrome变这操行了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-12
<ypwong> happyaron, what do you think? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1569287
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569287 in ubuntukylin-meta (Ubuntu) "Fail to build on s390x" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> let me have a look
<happyaron> ypwong: could be a temporal problem, rebuild scheduled, let's see how it goes
<happyaron> still failing
<ypwong> happyaron, so perhaps not a new issue?
<ypwong> should be around awhile
<happyaron> probably we should disable s390x build, or add desktop-s390x config in the package explictly
<happyaron> shall we only keep amd64/i386/arm64? or we need it to be arch:any?
<ypwong> no idea which way is better, in theory not much use for s390x but i see xbuntu has s390x while kubuntu does not
<happyaron> I don't see the possibility of having people running kylin desktop on s390x hardware :)
<happyaron> but what about armhf/ppc64el
<ypwong> i think should support armhf
<ypwong> no experience about ppc64el
<ypwong> happyaron, jack may want to say "ubuntu kylin can now run on s390x!"
<happyaron> well, ok
<ypwong> that's the only reason :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-14
<handsome_feng> Hi, guys
<handsome_feng> Meeting time,! And I think there is only one topic at this meeting in our side
<ypwong> handsome_feng, oh
<ypwong> handsome_feng, today?
<handsome_feng> Yes, But i think marco and eleni is busy now
<handsome_feng> And indeed, there is no important thing to discuss
<handsome_feng> I think. :)
<Trevinho> hey
<Trevinho> hi handsome_feng
<Trevinho> So, yeah, we're in a meeting
<handsome_feng> Hi , Trevinho
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: however, I think you did a great job with the launcher... The press gave good reviews while I didn't experience issues
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: there are some small changes to do with the laluncher border in some cases, but I'll handle that
<Trevinho> but in terms of logic, I don't think that there's anything else
<Trevinho> are you focusing on what right now?
<handsome_feng> The kylin wizard :)
<handsome_feng> And we are also plan to do more work on unity, What your plan on unity ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: well, right now mostly keeping it in shape... We have sitll some room for improving it in 16.04 before 16.04.1... Not for things such as the wizard, but shaping and fixes are welcome
<Trevinho> so if you find anything to put in shape, feel free to MP that :)
<handsome_feng> Ok, Got it ! And about 1610, any new plan ? I heard that unity8 will be default desktop inviroment in 1610?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: we still don't know. We'll try to get that, but it won't be deafult until it will really be in pair
<Trevinho> so, maybe it will take another cycle
<Trevinho> anyway, I've to leave for a while... If there's anything you need to talk, feel free to drop me a line
<Trevinho> Cheers
<handsome_feng> Cheers !
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-17
<qzx> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-10
<FJKong> amosbird: 换一个热键?
<amosbird> 不能自定义热键吗
<amosbird> FJKong: ^
<FJKong> 可以啊
<amosbird> 我这还是不行呀
<amosbird> 稍等我更新一下 :D
<amosbird> 这个版本可以吗 sogoupinyin_2.1.0.0086_amd64.deb
<amosbird> 还是不行
<amosbird> fcitx里可以配置，但是搜狗一切换又覆盖成默认值了
<freeflying> 真可惜，C社放弃Unity
<amosbird> 话说这一直报FATAL没问题吗 https://paste.wentropy.com/gFnP
<amosbird> 直接改fcitx配置是可以的，但是重启fcitx又被覆盖回默认值了
<amosbird> 这是最近刚更新的啊 https://paste.wentropy.com/3fZW.jpg  可惜还是没修复这个问题
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-11
<freeflying> FJKong: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2017-April/068978.html
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-15
<kuku_> Hi! Since I am no Chinese I better install UKUI on Ubuntu MATE 17.04 with the ppa:ubuntukylin-members/ukui. ?
<kuku_> I assume that Kylin has plenty of packages with no use for me, so English MATE + PPA will result in the same Windows-look?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-04-09
<handsome_feng> Hi, happyaron
<happyaron> 在的
<happyaron> 你在哪个频道？
<handsome_feng> ubuntu-meeting
<happyaron> handsome_feng: 我在里面了，不用打招呼
<happyaron> 我就围观着好了
<handsome_feng> 好的
<happyaron> ä¼ mentors.debian.net
<happyaron> 然后发RFS
